# Rat Nuggets



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

Does any one know where the cheapest place to get rat nuggets from?


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

The cheapest place is at Hamm/Houten shows I paid 19 euros for a 25kg sack, I recently ran out and managed to get some in the UK but it cost me £18 for 12.5 kgs.


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

Where did you get them from in the u.k?


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

At the risk of looking a prick what are rat nuggets?


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

They are an all in one rat food, look like ...brown nuggets really! Used in labs and big breeding extablishments as they are a complete diet for the animals with all the required nutrients. Can't say I would fancy eating them though!


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


> They are an all in one rat food, look like ...brown nuggets really! Used in labs and big breeding extablishments as they are a complete diet for the animals with all the required nutrients. Can't say I would fancy eating them though!


You are quite right. If you use muesli the can get what they like and leave the rest and not have a proper diet.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

My cats love em too. they sell em in small and large bags in pets at home over in newport. I dont like em lol, not that i eat em, but they are smelly. rats love em tho, so suppose thats what matters


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

There expencive from pets at home. They charge £7.99 for 4kgs.


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

I use complete dry dog food for mine,something like Wagg or even supermarkets own brand kibbles,never had any issues arise from it,i know lots of others that do the same...and its so much cheaper than rat nuggets.


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

What do people feed there rats and how much does it cost per year per rat?


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

There's a place in Sheffield Argo feeds that makes the rat cubes, I have a dustbin full of them - just a load of rats who flat refuse to eat them too!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I use Dr.John Gold Medal for mine get 15kg for £9 and give them muesli, cereal and any random meats that are about, chicken, bacon, beef and never had them refuse.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

thought you were gonna say they were like chicken nuggets....but made with 100% rat :mf_dribble:


----------

